# Turnout heaters - scratch built



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A quick foreword: My test track was not designed for adding these after the fact, which is why things don’t seat properly. Pardon the unsightly shim, etc. The ductwork from blower to the vents between the rails will connect on my layout also. 
There’s various prototype designs. Details West makes one style, but at $10 each. Mine cost me about $1 each.























































I made 4 in all so far.









Prototype reference photo, courtesy of @Trackjockey05


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Excellent work…..here’s some photos I took last summer in Kamloops, BC


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Real nice modeling. Looks like the original photos!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Those look like the prototype! Excellent modeling!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Beautiful. Somebody with WAY more modeling skill than I !!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments. 
The gas line governors are over sized… something to improve upon with future ones.

There’s quite a few designs. Durand, MI used to have the type Details West sells. I went to get photos only to find they’ve been replaced with low profile new ones. I don’t like these type because they resemble other equipment; the tall type stand out more.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Awesome detail piece and very nicely done. Love your high level of modeling great inspiration and driver to improve my skills.
Thanks for sharing


----------

